# Giant S-XC2 vs. P-XC2 Differences? Particularly the Rear Hub...



## jkrispies (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm a demo'ing a 2012 Giant Anthem X 29er 0 that rolls just beautifully. It wears Giant's P-XC2 wheelsets. The bike I'll most likely get (read: can afford) is the 2013 AX29er 2, which has the S-XC2 wheelset. The Giant website doesn't lend much info as to the differences between these two wheelsets (I'm guessing lighter rims on the P model), and I'm curious about how much of a difference in "roll-ability" these to sets truly exhibit with the same tires, etc.

*Regarding hubs, I do see that they use the same front hubs, but the 0 I'm demo'ing has "Giant Tracker Performance" hubs on the rear and the 2 I'm looking to purchase has "Formula Sealed Bearings" on the rear. Can anybody shed some light on any appreciable differences between these two different rear hubs? 
*
(FYI, for me personally, while I gladly acknowledge the usefullness of a lightweight bike, until I can burn off that last pesky 10 pounds off my midsection, I'm not losing sleep over a few ounces on my rims just yet, so the weight argument is low on my priority at this time. Basically, if I throw out the weight difference between the "P" and "S" models, will there be a noticeable difference between the two wheelsets for a guy who rides a lot but isn't a racer?)

Thanks,
J


----------



## FlintPaper (Dec 17, 2006)

You should probably repost this in the Wheels and Tires forum. 

As you're not referring to internally geared hubs, you're not likely to get a useful reply here


----------



## jkrispies (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah, yes, thanks-- have re-posted in the proper area!


----------

